# What race are you?



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Should be interesting for the curious.

This is not a perfect poll so puleeeeeezzzzzeeeee don't tell me what I did wrong.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

My race is human, but I am of African descent with a smattering of other stuff thrown in. If you met me on the street, most people would refer to me as being black or African American.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

bridget said:


> Should be interesting for the curious.
> 
> This is not a perfect poll so puleeeeeezzzzzeeeee don't tell me what I did wrong.


I am curious what the point of this poll is?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a pulse, so I must be a chickpea. DW says I am from another planet.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Please note that this question is mandated to be answered in order to get O-NO -Care so it IS now a valid question. Our government views us as a member of a race and not people. Anyone who has a problem with this being asked here should have a problem with being asked for medical care. --Prejery is threatened for wrong answers or silly answers--on the computer you can not move on to the next question YOU MUST ANSWER. 

I do not know what I am really---there is geno and pheno I know what I appear but would DNA prove me to have given a false answer.

These are the days that are trying the soles of man.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Please note that this question is mandated to be answered in order to get O-NO -Care so it IS now a valid question. Our government views us as a member of a race and not people. Anyone who has a problem with this being asked here should have a problem with being asked for medical care. --Prejery is threatened for wrong answers or silly answers--on the computer you can not move on to the next question YOU MUST ANSWER.
> 
> I do not know what I am really---there is geno and pheno I know what I appear but would DNA prove me to have given a false answer.
> 
> These are the days that are trying the soles of man.


Maybe you should let the OP explain why he/she is asking before you jump on your band wagon and assume anyone has a problem.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

As far as I know I am all white - Scotch/English/German/Swedish - but I am willing to be proved wrong. Someday I'd like to get my DNA tested and find out I am descended from Genghis Khan or Sacajawea, or Imhotep.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Lancastrian


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ok, I'll admit, after some recent delving into my ancestry I found out I have a lot of Yorkshire ancestors.

It was a shock, but I'm working through the shame.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

American.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Hispanic, though at times my family thinks I came from a planet far, far away.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

My (adult) son says "Mom, am I this strange because of you?". 

I checked human, but I have a few friends and family that would probably disagree.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Southern .....


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Buckeye.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Mutt...


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Mostly white with a tiny bit of American Indian.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I am a basic All American and European with some Canadian and French mutt. My mom is 1/2 Cherokee Indian and 1/4 Cajun and 1/4 Italian. My dad was 1/2 French Canadian and 1/2 English.

I figure I am just a person who happens to enjoy a lot of tweaks in my ancestry. lol..


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My race is Green and Stinky which is not a poll option, however I am in a class of my own so I always come in first regardless of the race I am running in.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

vicki in NW OH said:


> Buckeye.


I'm so sorry.
,
,

,


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

WASP with a lot of native American.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

vicki in NW OH said:


> Buckeye.


Hmm, not even other planets claim them.... Figures.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I do have black in me but you'd never guess it because of my blond hair ,green eyes .*











* I wanted to say political believes but chickened out


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm white as Wonder bread. ound:


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I am white by skin color but my race is human,I don't really care about the other BS


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

J.T.M. said:


> I do have black in me but you'd never guess it because of my blond hair ,green eyes .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........................................

Remember when Obama said " If I had a son he'd look like Trayvon " ? 

Obamas part white ... do you think he would say the same for me  ( very old picture )


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

Hanson grew up! LOL......


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Hey Piffy, you still on the FB naughty list?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

They have Spanish, but not German or British?


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I see there are a couple of bigoted Wolverines on here. Haters!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

vicki in NW OH said:


> I see there are a couple of bigoted Wolverines on here. Haters!


Quit playing the race card.

I'm no bigot, I once worked with a guy who's brother's wife's aunt's ex boyfriend's sister was a Buckeye.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Tiempo said:


> Quit playing the race card.
> 
> I'm no bigot, I once worked with a guy who's brother's wife's aunt's ex boyfriend's sister was a Buckeye.


I'm biracial. My dad's from Michigan. :ashamed:


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> Quit playing the race card.
> 
> I'm no bigot, I once worked with a guy who's brother's wife's aunt's ex boyfriend's sister was a Buckeye.


But did you like him .... grrrrrrrrrrrrr .


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

wendle said:


> They have Spanish, but not German or British?


Exactly. Should be Hispanic.
I'm Caucasian -- also not an option.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

vicki in NW OH said:


> I'm biracial. My dad's from Michigan. :ashamed:


I literally loled so hard I flipped the chair over backward  
~ but didn't spill my wine ~!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hindu Jew. Actually, German French< wonder how that happened lol, and Osage indian. NONE of which im proud to claim. Im a Jayhawker. That im more proud of.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

2.7% Neanderthal. The rest is **** sapien.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

vicki in NW OH said:


> I'm biracial. My dad's from Michigan. :ashamed:


Well, you can't be all bad, then....


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i was told german, irish, welsh. i recall someone telling me native american too. i have no idea how that's possible cause i glow in the dark. now that i'm older, i find ancestory fascinating. truly wished i'd been more attentive when the old folk were chat'n. not because of race but because of how they lived, survived, and the cultural aspect of their lives.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

*******


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad most of us have a sense of humor.

No agenda or nuttin' else just a poll to have fun with.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

I would like to know what planet four of us are from.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

My race? human (I think)

Otherwise American, no other prefix words or hyphens required.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

vicki in NW OH said:


> I'm biracial. My dad's from Michigan. :ashamed:


We love your mom's side anyway


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

vicki in NW OH said:


> I see there are a couple of bigoted Wolverines on here. Haters!


EASY there! I even have some friends from Ohio that have stayed at my house. I even ate at the same picnic table as them :drum: :gaptooth:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

My race: Human. Last time I checked, beneath the epidermis we ALL bleed red.

My pigment level: Low. Which is unfortunate, because I cannot wear my favorite color, orange.

My geneology: German, Irish, Kentucky, a whole lot of stuff I don't know, Adam and Eve.

I would say a closer look at my actual skin, I have reddish hues.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

:boring:


bridget said:


> I would like to know what planet four of us are from.


I'd tell you, but I doubt you could pronounce it. Similar to Melmac in culture, tho. Heeere, kitty kitty kitty.......


----------



## AAcre (Mar 2, 2013)

Why, I'm half "white" and half "brown"! Of the white, its kind of a melting pot but french dominates. Of the brown, it's two things: Spanish and Native American (Ute Indian). I'm very proud of both and get very irrited at people who call me a Mexican, only because I'm not. Although, the majority of people can't decide what I am without asking!


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

Um - I thought Mexicans were exactly that, a mixture of native American, and Spaniard. So, in effect, you're more of a purist Mexican.....


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep we Mexicans are many races.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

There was a study that said that Mexico had up to 35 ethnicities in the mix.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

A mixture of several shades of white, red, and black. But I have a card in my wallet that says I'm red.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

bridget said:


> I would like to know what planet four of us are from.


I wish I knew. Sometimes I want to go back and visit.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mutt, mostly Scott/Irish and Dutch. I had an aunt who married a fellow from Michigan, but she died. :0


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I'd define myself as a sub species of **** sapien-----appalacian redneccus. Our original range stretched from Ga. to Penn. Further migration spread to detroit, Flint, Kokomo, and other automobile centric territories. Since the early 80's many of these outlying groups have migrated 'down home' to traditional ranges.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

My extraction is mostly German and Irish, with a bit of German/Jewish mixed in.
Nearly everyone in our family is 0f fair complexion, with blonde or light brown hair. We all sunburn pretty easily. Only a few have a darker complexion that tans easily.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Pure mutt! My kids are even worse!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm a mutt mom side is Scot, Irish, English, French dad side is Slavic, Swede, Dane, Welsh, my kids get to add Italian, German, Scot, to their mix


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Hindu Jew. Actually, German French< wonder how that happened lol, and Osage indian. NONE of which im proud to claim. Im a Jayhawker. That im more proud of.


Hah! I read "jaywalker"---I was imagining a tee-shirt with some cool graphics and the words emblazoned across the front, "Jaywalker pride. Member since 1982"

Anyway, I'm a mutt. I look native/Mexican, except for when I'm in East Indian restaurants...then I look eastern. Same goes for Greek, Polynesian, Italian etc...
I'm like a race ninja/chameleon.


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

I have been told I am a member of the Human Race...But given what I see on the news I think I may disavow ANY affiliation!!!!!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been feeling a little under the weather, today I feel almost human again.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I think there is one race, the human race, but studying the ancestry can be very interesting. I would be described as "white" by appearance. My dad's people came over from Germany in the late 1700's. My great-grandmother on that side was Native American but we don't know from what nation. A "mixed marriage" was still fairly scandalous in that place and time, it was swept under the rug. My mom's side has some French and a little Native American blood, too, so I guess that makes me a good old American "melting pot" mutt.


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

Human. Descended from the Scottish on my mom's side, the Irish on my dad's. but we've been here almost long enough to claim a mayflower crossing.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I am supposed to French/Indian and Irish. But, it is my understanding that my French/Indian daddy might not be my daddy. So, who knows! Mutt!


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Uhm, I'm not just 'white', I'm European...
Polish to be exact, no one would know it unless I told them, though. =( 
lol

But race doesn't matter. I avoid people with terrible personalities and who were brought up close minded and the such. In general, I don't like anyone in the least bit until they give me a reason to like them.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

....the race does not always belong to the swift....nor the battle to the strong.........


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

secuono said:


> In general, I don't like anyone in the least bit until they give me a reason to like them.


Heh, I tend to be the opposite - I like people until they give me a good reason not to, and even then they really have to hit me over the head with it.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

secuono said:


> Uhm, I'm not just 'white', I'm European...
> Polish to be exact, no one would know it unless I told them, though. =(
> lol
> 
> But race doesn't matter. I avoid people with terrible personalities and who were brought up close minded and the such. In general, I don't like anyone in the least bit until they give me a reason to like them.




If your mother cooked everything on "Hi" on the stove, you are Polish!

Inside joke....my polish wife and her three sisters are always burning/splattering stuff by running the stove too high!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Mostly Irish, with a little Native American.


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

I was always good at the 100 yard dash


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

tarbe said:


> If your mother cooked everything on "Hi" on the stove, you are Polish!
> 
> Inside joke....my polish wife and her three sisters are always burning/splattering stuff by running the stove too high!


 I like blackened catfish. High has it's own sound, doesn't it? Sometiems the sound of sirens?

I am white as wonderbread also and burn like toast. I feel you are what you eat. I love ethnic foods. The only food hint of where I may have come from is that my family often adds vinegar to potato soup at the table. Does that say anything to anyone? Invite me to your table and offer chocolate covered peanut butter rice krispie squares and we are friends. I bleed salsa and clot by cilantro. I think that we all come from a dozen or so lines and we are probably very close. I like that.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm white, but I live in a community that has a high Native American population. Currently on this unofficial HT poll, I see 10 folks entered Native American. There is a box for two races.
Not that it matters to me, just find it interesting, I've found that many folks, even those that are 25% or less Native American, will list themselves as Native American and not two races in the National Census. I don't understand it. 
If you are 75%, 50% or even 25% or less Native American, why bypass the two races box and call yourself Native American?


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

haypoint said:


> I'm white, but I live in a community that has a high Native American population. Currently on this unofficial HT poll, I see 10 folks entered Native American. There is a box for two races.
> Not that it matters to me, just find it interesting, I've found that many folks, even those that are 25% or less Native American, will list themselves as Native American and not two races in the National Census. I don't understand it.
> If you are 75%, 50% or even 25% or less Native American, why bypass the two races box and call yourself Native American?


I don't know about other areas, but around here IMO there is a cool factor associated with being Native American that is not there for other nonwhite races. 

I have had a conversation about origins with maybe fifty completely white looking Ohioans, and almost all of them claim "a little" Native American in their bloodline, which seems a bit unlikely - but hey, my grandmother told me the same thing about us, so maybe it's true.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

"technically" as far as I know I'm Norwegian(probably half of that is Saami, native norwegian) and then Scotch. 

I think of myself as Native AMerican, born of the Ish River Country. The land I was born in is me. 

WHen I meet Native Americans I am always asked "where does your family come from"? I say, "Norway" to which they say ah vikings, strong warriors, and then I say "random pirate wenchs" to which they say ah, "enthusiatic" trickster woman who likes horses(per Little Big Man hahaha)


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

I see four more aliens from another planet have come out of the closet.:spinsmiley:


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

haypoint said:


> I'm white, but I live in a community that has a high Native American population. Currently on this unofficial HT poll, I see 10 folks entered Native American. There is a box for two races.
> Not that it matters to me, just find it interesting, I've found that many folks, even those that are 25% or less Native American, will list themselves as Native American and not two races in the National Census. I don't understand it.
> If you are 75%, 50% or even 25% or less Native American, why bypass the two races box and call yourself Native American?


A fair question.

1. I object to the term native American unless the classification is referring to anyone born in the new world. I don't know for certain, but I'm guessing that you are 100% native American as are most of the people on HT. If I asked who is native African, most people would probably assume I was asking who was born on the African continent. I prefer American Indian, but that's just me.

2. I identify as Indian, even though I am more white because that is how I was raised and I carry a tribal card and actively support my tribe. If the question has been what color are you, my answer would have been a little darker than a Northern Euro white, just like most Americans. 

3. If you really want us to stick to two races, that doesn't fit me as I'm three if you go back as far as the great great generation. I would guess a high percentage of us would have to answer mixed if pressed. I have an almost adopted sister who was born in Sierra Leone. She is black. Very black. She isn't brown like American blacks. There are few American born blacks who are not mixed. Most hispanics have the same issue because of Spain's proximity to Africa and the mixing with American Indians and slaves. Go back a few generations and many American whites are going to find an Indian or two. In Haiti, there are 128 words for mixed race, depending on your percentage of white. I think we are a world of mutts and anyone's particular color can be attractive, but in the greater scheme of things is irrelevant except as those with political power use it to control people of other colors.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

CesumPec said:


> A fair question.
> 
> 1. I object to the term native American unless the classification is referring to anyone born in the new world. I don't know for certain, but I'm guessing that you are 100% native American as are most of the people on HT. If I asked who is native African, most people would probably assume I was asking who was born on the African continent. I prefer American Indian, but that's just me.
> 
> ...


Nope, if someone says they are African-American, I do not think they were born in Africa.
I cringe at the term American Indian, just because of its direct connection to the first European explorers mistaking them for the people of India. 

So, Native American works for me. 
You are in the vast majority of Native Americans, an indistinct amount of Indian ancestry, an Indian Card and the belief you are 100% Indian.

If I were out to right the wrongs of the world, and I'm not, I'd declare that those with blond hair, blue eyes and an Indian Card are not Indians just because they braid their hair, have sweet grass around their rear view mirror know a medicine man. But that's just me. 

I know Tiger Woods once stated that he isn't Black, but actually a mixture. But a Black comedian reminded him that in a robbery, if someone shouts, "Hey, N****r, hands in the air!", Tiger should just go along with it.

But it all really doesn't matter to most of us. If your ancestors didn't leave any money to you, your background doesn't help. Unless you are Indian and then you get free stuff the rest of us can't get for free.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

haypoint said:


> Nope, if someone says they are African-American, I do not think they were born in Africa.
> I cringe at the term American Indian, just because of its direct connection to the first European explorers mistaking them for the people of India.
> 
> So, Native American works for me.
> ...




I used the term "native African", not African American. So your comment is misplaced at best. 

As an aside... I think African American is a fairly useless term for race or color because I have a business partner who is a native African. He was born in Africa, immigrated to the US with his parents. When he applied for a SBA program as an African American they approved his application until they met him. Then he was denied because he is a white Egyptian. The SBA insisted the program was for blacks only even though all their lit says African American. I also think Australian Aborigines in the US would also object to being told they are African Americans. I know many Haitians object to to AA and insist they are black. 

Feel free to cringe at anything Indian you like. There are Indians who agree with you. But you don't get to decide except for yourself. Your statement that I believe I'm 100% Indian is rather obtuse especially when I have repeatedly and specifically said otherwise.

And one of us is fairly ignorant of what it means to be Indian. Would you care to give me a list of all the free stuff I've missed out on? I'm wondering if your abrasive personality is intentional or it just comes naturally for you. Your freebie comment was racist and wrong for many, probably most Indians.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

CesumPec said:


> I used the term "native African", not African American. So your comment is misplaced at best.
> 
> As an aside... I think African American is a fairly useless term for race or color because I have a business partner who is a native African. He was born in Africa, immigrated to the US with his parents. When he applied for a SBA program as an African American they approved his application until they met him. Then he was denied because he is a white Egyptian. The SBA insisted the program was for blacks only even though all their lit says African American. I also think Australian Aborigines in the US would also object to being told they are African Americans. I know many Haitians object to to AA and insist they are black.
> 
> ...


Freebee list?
The Government took commercial licenses from the fishermen and gave them to the local Native American population. The Great Lakes are restocked with fish bought by sport fishermen, while the NA Commercial Fishermen harvest the fish.
The Comstock Pact, drawn up just as white Michigan children were the first to receive free public education. Wanting to include NA children, they were promised free education. In the 1970s it was determined that the legally binding pact could also mean free college education. So NA in Michigan attend college for free. 
The local Public School, faced with declining enrolment offered an older grade school to the Tribe for a dollar. They wanted to open a low cost day care. When the deal was signed, they got a grant from Department of Interior for $333,000, to help educate NA children. They created a Charter School and get equal subsidy from the State as Public Schools do. 
After getting a section of land declared Tribal Property, they got a grant from the federal government to build 100 homes. Once the homes were built, they formed a housing association and rented the homes to themselves. Since many work at the Gambling Casino, earning minimum wage, they qualified for low cost housing assistance. Some pay $50 a month and the federal government kicks in the remaining $700. for each home. These "low income renters" are members of a multi-million dollar complex of Casinos.
When the local State University wanted to upgrade their Hockey Complex, they got donations. A million raised locally from individuals, a million from the city, a million from the State, a million from the Feds. They were still short a million. The Casino was taking in a million a day. The Tribal agreed to fork over the remaining million, IF, they would re-name the complex to "Taffy Abel", a NA that played hockey many years ago. Fine. Then the tribe insisted that they get free access to the complex for the next 40 years. So, the residents must pay to use the pool, weight room or ice time, all NA use it for free. No other donors got that deal.
I know hundreds of NA and only a few are more NA than White. Lots of other free stuff, but you get the idea. Hard to teach your children that everyone is equal, when the 3rd grade teacher announces a swim day, bring $4. or your Indian Card. 

I took, "I identify as Indian, even though I am more white because that is how I was raised and I carry a tribal card and actively support my tribe.", so when you reply, "Your statement that I believe I'm 100% Indian is rather obtuse especially when I have repeatedly and specifically said otherwise." you are sort of splitting hairs. Still sounds that if asked what race you are, you'd reply American Indian, when in truth you are not. The question isn't an inquiry as to how you were raised or how you feel. If you are two-thirds something else, you aren't NA, Indian Card or not.
Can you remember what you put on the Government Census? Did you check American Indian or did you check Two or more races. 'Cause around these parts, they are marking Indian.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

haypoint said:


> Freebee list?...
> 
> 
> I took, "I identify as Indian, even though I am more white because that is how I was raised and I carry a tribal card and actively support my tribe.", so when you reply, "Your statement that I believe I'm 100% Indian is rather obtuse especially when I have repeatedly and specifically said otherwise." you are sort of splitting hairs. Still sounds that if asked what race you are, you'd reply American Indian, when in truth you are not. The question isn't an inquiry as to how you were raised or how you feel. If you are two-thirds something else, you aren't NA, Indian Card or not.
> Can you remember what you put on the Government Census? Did you check American Indian or did you check Two or more races. 'Cause around these parts, they are marking Indian.


That freebie list...none if it applies to me or anyone in my tribe. I'll venture I know more indians than you and none of it applies to any of them. Your implication that we are all the same is what makes your statement racist and ignorant. 

You're unlikely to find anyone more against racial preferences than me. I do believe the US gov't should honor agreements it made with tribes, the same as I think the gov't should honor every other legal contract it entered in to. If you think that is asking for racial preferences, you are free to be wrong yet again. If anything on that freebie list was a racial preference, like blacks getting into schools with lower scores than whites, I'm against it. if it is merely honoring the terms of treaties that the gov't refused to honor for decades, I'm all for it. 

As to me being Indian or not and how I identify myself, I've repeatedly used the term mixed race in this thread, so splitting hairs it is not. I don't think I've ever brought up my ethnic heritage before on HT because I don't think it is really all that important. If your test is 100% pure blood to be what ever, who amongst us is anything more than a mutt?


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I always check "other" or "multi-racial" on those forms.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> "technically" as far as I know I'm Norwegian(probably half of that is Saami, native norwegian) *and then Scotch*
> 
> I think of myself as Native AMerican, born of the Ish River Country. The land I was born in is me.
> 
> WHen I meet Native Americans I am always asked "where does your family come from"? I say, "Norway" to which they say ah vikings, strong warriors, and then I say "random pirate wenchs" to which they say ah, "enthusiatic" trickster woman who likes horses(per Little Big Man hahaha)


That would make you a drink or an evergreen tree, not a person


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Questions about race are offensive in my view. Race is just another tool to divide and conquer. I generally answer any and all race questions with Texan since this is where my family have chosen to live for the past 170 or so years.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess we will all have to have a DNA test to be sure. I am Caucasian, Indian and 
I really don't know what else but I would not be surprised at any race but really don't care.
I know that my mother's family came from Ireland and were mixed with Indian somewhere along the way. I think my father's one side came from England but then again I would not be surprised if we were not mixed with something else too. My cousin who is 81 yrs old did the genealogy on my father's side and did not come up with anything else but English but who really knows without a DNA test? Even my dog has had a DNA test done. I would too if I cared.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

bjba said:


> Questions about race are offensive in my view. Race is just another tool to divide and conquer. I generally answer any and all race questions with Texan since this is where my family have chosen to live for the past 170 or so years.


I don't see where questions about race are offensive. It is interesting to know where you came from. I guess I never cared enough to find out but I really don't think people who want to find out are somehow wrong. My husband and I have genealogy and his father's family came from Spain. Our kids are probably a mixture but they all came out pretty white but it really does not matter.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

gapeach said:


> I don't see where questions about race are offensive. It is interesting to know where you came from. I guess I never cared enough to find out but I really don't think people who want to find out are somehow wrong. My husband and I have genealogy and his father's family came from Spain. Our kids are probably a mixture but they all came out pretty white but it really does not matter.


I agree a question of race is not offensive any more than is a question such as, "is that a Georgia/Boston/Irish accent" or "your last name is interesting, is your family Norwegian/Swahili/Upper Mongolian." Ethnic or family heritage is something that can be an interesting conversation starter to get to know someone better. 

In my travels I meet lots of people from all over the world and I find they usually appreciate the ugly American asking about their background. And I can often speak a few phrases in their native tongue and that has been a great way to make a quick friendly connection. 

Yesterday I met a Vietnamese woman and just being able to say hello in the feminine respectful format and thank you made us instant friends.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

gapeach said:


> *I don't see where questions about race are offensive. It is interesting to know where you came from. * I guess I never cared enough to find out but I really don't think people who want to find out are somehow wrong. My husband and I have genealogy and his father's family came from Spain. Our kids are probably a mixture but they all came out pretty white but it really does not matter.


I agree ,I find it a fascinating subject . 
I kind of lose my buzz when it gets political tho. :yawn:


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

J.T.M. said:


> .........................................
> 
> Remember when Obama said " If I had a son he'd look like Trayvon " ?
> 
> Obamas part white ... do you think he would say the same for me  ( very old picture )



You are lots more handsome than O.


----------

